# Western parts



## Trentcoopshaw21 (Nov 22, 2020)

Looking for a western unimount v plow 9 pin wiring harnesses anyone have one?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Been some time since I played with one of thi, but don't that have more than mine pins.


----------



## Trentcoopshaw21 (Nov 22, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Been some time since I played with one of thi, but don't that have more than mine pins.


 I'd have too look but I think it is only 9


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll have to fire up the laptop in a bit and look at the wiring diagram.


----------



## Trentcoopshaw21 (Nov 22, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> I'll have to fire up the laptop in a bit and look at the wiring diagram.


Person before me had the truck made the wiring a MESS now plow isn't working


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=24712 pin only...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Go to page 87 on the electrical diagrams,


----------

